# How Long Did It Take For



## oldhank60 (Jul 7, 2015)

How Long did it take for your machine to arrive, either  a lathe or a Mill.  do they ever arrive in 8 weeks as told?  My lathe is 3 weeks over due ,  Mill still has about 4 weeks before it is due. 
any relies are  appreciated

Hank


----------



## Muskt (Jul 7, 2015)

I ordered a 932 & a 12x36 in Jan.
The 932 came in about 6 weeks--memory not totally clear.
The 12x36 is supposed to ship from Pittsburgh this week.
Both Matt & Nicole were very up front with me--especially about the 12x36--that it was going to be a long wait for the lathe.
I understand frustration; however, I recommend patience.  I only called every 2-3 weeks--they both were very supportive and seemed to try & provide realistic timelines.  
Jerry in Delaware


----------



## jbolt (Jul 8, 2015)

It depends on the machine. Our 1127-LBVF took 8 months. My 932 mill took 6 weeks.

Jay


----------



## TomS (Jul 8, 2015)

Probably not relevant to your question but my 932 was in stock.  Took about 1-1/2 weeks to ship it to the west coast.

Tom S


----------



## catoctin (Jul 8, 2015)

Timing on importing equipment is at best an educated guess especially if the machine in question has not been produced yet on the other side of the pond.  Matt's at the mercy of his suppliers in term of production schedules and the shippers.  My machine was quoted at 11 weeks and it took much longer to arrive.  I called Matt from time to time and was given updates.


----------



## marcusp323 (Jul 8, 2015)

My lathe was probably about 2 months late, but well worth the wait, I assure you. Have a notion that it sat on the ship waiting to be unloaded for a bunch of that time too. Dock workers "slowdown" couldn't have helped any. Mill was in stock when I ordered it & was out here in about a week. Then the freight company screwed up & thought I was coming to pick the thing up until one of the office people actually READ the bill of lading. That was another 5 days. I just stayed patient & planned out the shop in the meanwhile. Worked to my advantage really.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 9, 2015)

Good things come to he who waits ...   Btw My Mill is in stock 2 left as of yesterday PM932PDF  and my  name is on one.     The lathe I ordered PM10x22V  is ready to ship as well .  Sure I had to wait and im glad I did......

Now knowing what I know about  Precision Mathews and speaking with  Matt but  a few times.  Sales help   Knowledge of Equipment  and  "Machine building"  not to mention  Impeccable  customer service  .   Down to Just  talking shop with someone who knows what they are talking about .   I would never have it any other way.  Again knowing what I know and what Matt knows about his products  Id wait 6 months to a year to get what I wanted and be totally  content ....would ya marry someone  after the first date?..... I hope not  Bc to make  an important decision that requires  a life time commitment you would want to grow that relationship with Loyally trust  and of course love. Matt is ole school machinist knows how his equipment works. Top shelf guy  and gives it to ya straight .   I believe  hes been doin what he is doing for 15-20 years. He's not some wealthy salesmen looking to make a quick buck.

 Btw in the past  I made the mistake and ordered a machine from another machine importer and I received a broken machine that I really wanted bad . So  I spent 12 hours taken apart the carriage box  to get it feed  working and still was not satisfied with the overall performance of machine in how both feeds worked. Tight and dangerous.  Please don't ask what Co .. impolite I got a dud  a However I still think they never perfected that new mod either.
 So I took the loss and shipped it back.....  Glad I did too Bc now im getting  A PM Lathe . Anyways  They were nice enough to  Honor  my words in what I had to do to get it going and split the shipping cost  . whatevererrrr
.However before I even had machine shipped  ( I made it clear)  and had asked if they can check the machine out and obviously they didn't  my hardship at my expense...  Was sent a lathe with a broken cross feed.  Again Im g looking forward to getting a precision  Mathews  lathe.. because I  am confident  it  should work fine  and I should have the machine  for a long long time..  Sorry so long  but had  to share my 2 cents worth ...  In  prob 5-10 more days I know ill be a happy camper ... been dreaming  my whole life  about one day getting a lathe and mill in my garage.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey Hank,
 The machine is in, I did not want to rush them getting it ready to go. Any time you want to pick up now is good, we will get you loaded up.


----------



## sd624 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ordered a 1340GT on 4/29. Got an email from Nicole Monday that it was here and would be shipping to me in about 2 weeks. Matts original eta was the week of 7/4 but was very up front about timing. All though the wait is killing me I new what I was getting into. Matt made a funny comment to me that the only thing wrong with the lathe is the wait.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 16, 2015)

sd624 said:


> Matt made a funny comment to me that the only thing wrong with the lathe is the wait.



And he's right too. I have found absolutely nothing wrong with my 1340. Cleaned, oiled, adjusted and started cutting. I thing you will like this lathe as much as everyone else here does.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey SD624, don't want to get you too excited, but yours is ready to go. It will ship out Tomorrow or Monday, and looks like you are close, so only a couple days delivery.


----------



## sd624 (Jul 17, 2015)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Hey SD624, don't want to get you too excited, but yours is ready to go. It will ship out Tomorrow or Monday, and looks like you are close, so only a couple days delivery.



WOO HOO!!! Thanks for the update Matt.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jul 19, 2015)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Hey Hank,
> The machine is in, I did not want to rush them getting it ready to go. Any time you want to pick up now is good, we will get you loaded up.





qualitymachinetools said:


> Hey Hank,
> The machine is in, I did not want to rush them getting it ready to go. Any time you want to pick up now is good, we will get you loaded up.


I'll be there on 07/20/2015 to have it loaded up. glad the wait for this one is over,  now a few more months and the mill should arrive.  But I now know that there is a long wait and can and will deal with it.


----------

